# Bridgeport Series 1 2E4R Problem



## Kevin45 (Aug 25, 2014)

I just recently bought a Bridgeport Series 1 2E4R CNC mill, and am trying to get it figured out, and can't get it figured out.anic:  I've worked with it and worked with it until I'm ready to pull what little hair I have left, out. I guess I should mention that it has the BOSS 9 Controller. 

I did find out the if there is not a toolholder in it, the spindle will not turn on. It has to have proper oil filled to run, along with proper air pressure. It didn't come with tooling, so I did locate a toolholder and collets. So I'm all good there.

Here is the problem, if I give it an MDI short program, everything is good until it states "ENGAGE SPINDLE". You have to hold down on the button to engage, then turn a knob to turn the spindle on. It acts like it wants to come on, but it sets the air brake, the machine shuts down and starts to reboot.

The guy I bought it off of has taken very good care of it, but he has updated his equipment and is running ProtoTrak on his other machines. I gave him a call, and he can't recall right off what you have to do to get it running. He had it hooked up and ran when I looked at it, so either something happened on the trip home, or I don't know what.

It is running off of a rotary phase converter, that is large enough for the machine, and I know it's wired correctly as I went over all of that two or three times to be sure. Everything else works like it should. Meaning that the X,Y, and Z, will all do what they are supposed to do. I've ran ProtoTraks for the last 15+ years and got spoiled on them as far as programming, no it's back to the G-Code and M-Code programming and punching in the buttons.

Does anyone have any ideas as to what may be wrong?


----------

